# Millipede Breeding/ Egg Laying Season?



## mickiem (Dec 13, 2016)

Are there seasons for breeding or egglaying for particular millipedes?  I just caught my AGBs mating (in the middle of the day no less).  I thought their season was in the early autumn.  Also, I've had 5 female _Orthoporus ornatus_ for several months and added another female and 2 males Sunday and they mated right away.  (I know I shouldn't expect anything out of them).    The bug room temps are at a low right now; 70-74 with extra heat on a few.  Just curious - I don't see many posts about this.


----------



## Marika (Dec 16, 2016)

My _A. gigas_ female laid eggs in autumn and in summer. I found _Aphistogoniulus hova_ pedelings in summer, this year and 2015. _C. spinigerus_ were also breeding in summer, but it was the first time. With _Centrobolus splendidus_ and _A. monilicornis_ I haven't really noticed any seasons... The first _C. splendidus_ pedelings I found in summer, the second ones in early spring. The first _A. monilicornis_ pedelings I found in autumn and after that I've often seen new tiny pedelings, so it seems like they are breeding all the time. Oh, and _Anastreptus sp_ were also breeding in summer.


----------



## SFA (Dec 20, 2016)

Well as far as mating goes, my male AGB is pretty sure mating time is any time he's not sleeping or eating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jan 2, 2017)

As you know, _Orthoporus ornatus_ are often observed mating in captivity but I know of no one who has obtained offspring. Many species of millipede will lay eggs once or twice a year -- probably based on environmental cues so who knows how this might translate to captivity? They might be "tricked" into breeding more often or they might never lay eggs at all. I would highly recommend Orin McMonigle's book, Millipeds in Captivity as it details egg-laying stimulus for different species as well as how often they may be expected to produce offspring in captivity. Some millipedes such as the euryurids will mate and lay eggs as long as conditions are good (lots of damp well-decayed wood) and so you can expect to go from half a dozen adults to dozens and dozens of young of varying age in several months!


----------



## mickiem (Jan 6, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> As you know, _Orthoporus ornatus_ are often observed mating in captivity but I know of no one who has obtained offspring. Many species of millipede will lay eggs once or twice a year -- probably based on environmental cues so who knows how this might translate to captivity? They might be "tricked" into breeding more often or they might never lay eggs at all. I would highly recommend Orin McMonigle's book, Millipeds in Captivity as it details egg-laying stimulus for different species as well as how often they may be expected to produce offspring in captivity. Some millipedes such as the euryurids will mate and lay eggs as long as conditions are good (lots of damp well-decayed wood) and so you can expect to go from half a dozen adults to dozens and dozens of young of varying age in several months!


Thanks, Erin!  I have two copies of Orin's book; one upstairs and one downstairs so it is always at my fingertips!  I have his first little book, a little worse for the wear...  I also have Sigling's book; which I enjoy for the photos of species I will likely never see.  There are goldmines of info in both, but not so much about "when" eggs have been laid.  I just wanted to hear about experiences from successful breeders/ keepers here.  I think it is awesome to be able to learn what others have done and build on their experiences rather than repeating their mistakes.  Even though I think both books are treasure troves, experience is the best teacher. 

My folks lived in Belin, NM for several years.  I am so sorry I wasn't interested in the _Orthroporus_ at that time so I might have taken advantage of the opportunity to study them in the wild.  I am hopeful that someone will interpret their breeding environment.  It is scary when a species like that is being taken from the wild at such an alarming rate. 

As always - thanks for your input!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SlugPod (Jan 6, 2017)

My bumblebee millipedes (Anadenobolus monilicornis) always seem to be reproducing. 
I'm always finding young of all ages in my enclosures with them. 
That's the only species I have right now, so I can't give much insight into other species. 
@mickiem


----------

